
Apple Music on the web now out of beta - Austin_Conlon
https://music.apple.com
======
funspectre
I have been having a hard time authenticating by apple id using firefox. Is
this a known issue?

------
jahn716
Is there any reason for non-Apple device users to even consider Apple Music?

